# Betty Ride - Any thoughts?



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm trying to help my girlfriend find a sweet new outerwear setup for this year and she is leaning towards trying out a new Betty Ride.

I have never even heard of Betty Ride since it is a female specific outfitter. They look pretty nice but i'm not really sure. Anyone have one or get one for a girlfriend/wife or whatever? 

Any info would be great :thumbsup:


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

it looks cool, but suxx when a girl really use it. Low belt on the pants and short jackets - are they good for snowboard? it is a ski style, good in restaurants on the top. Forget about using any protection with it.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

huh???


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Gotta agree with the short jackets comment. We found this jacket at a local shop on a great sale.

Betty Rides All Mountain Private Parka Jacket - Women's | evo outlet

Its warm and nicely constructed, but its too short to be an all purpose jacket.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

o ok. i'll have to have her try one on at a local shop if i can find one. she is really short so this actually may not be a bad thing.

she's like 5'0" and 100 lbs soaking wet.

she has a blue spyder jacket that her mom get for her 2 seasons ago and she looks like a little boy with it on along with her helmet. kinda funny.

thanks for the advice though.

if anyone else has anything to add, it would also be appreciated.

And if not Betty Ride, what other companies make a sweet chick jacket?


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wife has a 686 jacket and loves it


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

You're near Philly, right? Shops I've been to in the area have some 686, Volcom and Ride outerwear in their female selections (in addition to Burton, Foursquare, Oakley and others). I've worn other brands so I'm just going on what you'll find that she might like. Some people swear by 686 and Volcom. 

As for Betty Rides..a shop person told me that it seems to be geared toward the teenage/tweenage age group thus sized accordingly (short!). Which might work if your gf is in that age group or because she's petite.

Just look for quality materials that meet tech specs for where she'll be riding and what will work for her.

Also. Check out the link BA posted in his 2012 Outerwear Review thread. There are chick reviews included.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

O thanks. Perfect. 

She wants these 686 pants that we saw at our local Pelican shop so maybe we will look around a little more for different jackets. 

I'll def check out that thread though.

Thanks all!


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

and yes, i live right outside of north east philly


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe take a trip to Buckmans. The brands I mentioned are at the Doylestown and Montgomeryville locations. They're always super helpful in getting something transferred from another location if the one you're at doesn't have it in stock. In the event you see something on their website, might want to call ahead to see what location has it or if the one nearest to you can get it in from another.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

ok cool. yeah ive never been to Buckman's.

ill have to check it out.


----------

